# Remington Derringer .41



## KimR887 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey im pretty new to handguns and my boyfriend wanted me to try and see if I could figure out more information on a Remington Derringer hes looking at. I figured it might be easier for me to find out more info a forum like this then trying to describe it over the phone to someone. The person hes getting it from doesnt have any of the papers on it he actually had found it but since its such an old gun were not sure if we need the papers. I've been doing some research through google and it looks like it may of been made sometime between 1883 and 1910 but im not sure can anyone help me? Do we need papers? Can you tell me more information about it and maybe what its worth? Im posting some pictures below


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Paper work om ownership is dependent on the state you live in and you would need to check with your local or state police. I hope it is just to be a collectors piece not for a shooter.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah: Which state are you in? How did your friend acquire the gun?

Federally speaking, if he got it as a legacy or bequest from someone deceased, then it is legally owned.
I am not sure about federal law about gifts from the living, however.
Also federally speaking, it is a "curio or relic"-a collector's item. The laws covering these items are a little different from those dealing with modern firearms.

State law may be quite different from federal law. Your friend may legally _own_ this gun, but, depending upon state law, he may not be in legal _possession_ of it.

It may be worth as much as $1,200.00-$1,900.00, considering the condition in which it seems to be.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

*One other detail*

Everything Steve said is correct. State law and possibly municipality laws will be the problem you will have to check locally.

One other minor detail. Ammunition for that little pistol is simply NOT available. It is an old design and rather underpowered in its prime. The cartridge is shoots is called ".41 rimfire" and the remaining rounds are collector's items, rather pricey and not reliable. Every great once in a while Remington ammunition makes up a special run of the ammunition (probably not lately, with modern ammunition in short supply and high demand) for sale to collectors who want to fire off a few rounds.

If your boyfriend buys this pistol, he won't be shooting it much - if at all.

As a collector's item, could be worth buying.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know anything about derringers, but I have contacted Remington Inc. in the past with some questions about a rifle they produced years ago. They were very helpful and even provided me a couple of parts for that rifle that I was sure that would be impossible to get. 

Contact them and see if they can help.


----------

